# ماهو الحب الناضج ؟!!!!



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2009)

*** الحب الناضج ***​ 

1- حب للاخر كما هو :
فالاخر هدف في حد ذاته ، شخص لا شئ تستطيع تملكه ليس مجالاً للمتعة أو للتعلق العاطفي فقط .
ولكنه مصدر للتبادل والحوار والتفاعل وكشف النفس ، فالشخص الذي يحب إمرأة لأنها تذكره بأمه ، أو الفتاه التي تتعلق بشاب لأنها فقدت أبوها أو خطيبها السابق ،
لم يختبرا معني الحب الناضج حب الأخر كما هو لذاته .

2- حب يحترم حرية الأخر :
فلا يحاول استعمال الأخر لتحقيق أغراضة الشخصية ، ولا يحاول السيطرة عليه ولا يفرض عليه نوع الملبس أو الكلام أو السلوك ،
ويحترم أفكاره حتي وأن اختلف معه فيها ، ويقبل عيوبه كما يقبل مميزاته الشخصية .

3- حب مبني علي العقل والعاطفة :
ليس المهم أيهما يبدأ أولاً فقد تبدأ العلاقة بالأقتناع فالإعجاب فالحب ،
أو تسبق العاطفة العقل ولكنها تجد سنداً منه بعد فحص وتمحيص ودراسة لكل المشكلات والاحتمالات التي سوف يواجهها في تلك العلاقه .

4- حب فيه سعادة وحزن :
وهو عكس الحب الرومانسي الذي لا يري غير السعاده والحياة المفروشه بالورود فقط
ولكنه حب ناضج لا يركز علي النشوة فقط ،
بل تحدث فيه المشاركة الوجدانية في كل الاحوال ، وهو يختلف عن حب الشفقه في أنه ليس مشاركة للمتاعب فقط ،
فالحب الناضج كالنهر يتسع ويضيق ويصفو ويتعكر ويسخن ويفور ولكنه في كل هذا يتدفق للأمام .

5- حب صادق :
فيه أمانه وصدق مع النفس قبل الطرف الآخر وافصاح عن المشاعر والأفكار بطريقة تسمح بذلك
وتكون مشاعره متبادلة وفيها رؤية أمنيه للواقع والحياة الجديدة بين الطرفين التي تنتهي بالزواج السعيد فيما بعد .

6- حب بذل وعطاء :
وهي ميزة يفتقر اليها الكثير من أنواع الحب ، فهو حب يخرج الشخص من أنانيته ويدفعه نحو تحقيق أهداف الشريك الأخر قبل أهدافه ،
وهو حب يتسلح بالصبر وطول الأناه مهما فعل الطرف الأخر
حب تضحية وبذل وعطاء دون مقابل .

7- حب نامي :
تزيده الأيام رسوخاً، والمشكلات عمقاً ،والأحداث تأصلاً ، والحوار انفتاحاً وقبولاً 
فلا تقدر العواصف هدمه مع مرور الايام عليه
لانه حب ناضج واعي حقيقي مثل الصخر لا يقدر ان يحطمه موج البحر الهائج .

8- حب سامي :
فخلاف الأعجاب بالشخصية أو الاستمتاع بالنجاح والرضي عن القدرة المالية التي يستمتع بها الأخر ،
يوجد هناك تجاذب في الارواح وحب النفس في أعماقها ، حتي إذا زال النجاح أو المال وضاع الشباب والجمال ،
ظلت القلوب والارواح تستمتع بدفء الحب العميق الساكن فيها والراسخ للابد .


*** فيا أيتها المحبة التي لا يعرف عمقها سوي الله ، 
إملأينا وعلمينا كيف نقربك بخشوع ووقار ***​


----------



## monmooon (17 يونيو 2009)

*فالحب الناضج كالنهر يتسع ويضيق ويصفو ويتعكر ويسخن ويفور ولكنه في كل هذا يتدفق للأمام .
كلام جميل جداً يا نيفين 
ربنا يباركك ويمتعك ديماً بلحب الناضج 
شكراً علي الموضوع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا نيفين 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2009)

الحب هو ليس كلمات رقيقة او همسات فالحب هو اكبر من هذا بكثير الحب الحقيقى هو الحب المبنى على الصدق المبنى على الاحترام والثقة 
صدق واحترام يعطى للطرف الاخر ثقة فيك ويعطيك انت ايضا ثقة فيه .
مبنى على مشاعر حقيقة  مشاعر من قلب ناضج وعقل واعى لان الحب والعقل يجتمعان ويصنعنا افضل شى يجب ان نعيش به وهو 
الحب الناضج الواعى
*******************
موضوع رائع جدا نيفين


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا نيفين 

ويستحق اجمل تقييم

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يانيفو بجد*
*ميرسي ياقمر*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا عالموضوع القيم والمفيد*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك عليه*​


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا نيفن
بالفعل يستحق التفييم

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم اخواتي علي مشاركتكم الجميله
واشكرك يا اجمل كاندي علي التقيم
يسوع يرعاكم جميعا ​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا اعتذر ليكم عن التاخير في الرد
واشكركم علي مشاركتكم المشجعه
لقد اسعدني تواجدتكم العطر
يسوع يرعاكم​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وعميق الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا أختنا  الغاليه للموضوع الروعه جدا


----------



## Dr Fakhry (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فالحب الناضج كالنهر يتسع ويضيق ويصفو ويتعكر ويسخن ويفور ولكنه في كل هذا يتدفق للأمام .
كلام رائع وعميق ورقيق ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لانه حب ناضج واعي حقيقي مثل الصخر لا يقدر ان يحطمه موج 
البحر الهائج
موضوع راثع
وعميق وممتع
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم علي مشاركتكم الرائعه
اسعدني تواجدك العطر اخواتي
يسوع يرعاكم​


----------

